# Lifter Preload



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

Please excuse my ignorance as I have yet to pull my valve covers.
My question is can one back off the rocker nut until it clicks and then go another quarter turn after it
quits clicking like we used to do on a small block Chevy?
I have a stock 1965 389 and want to free it up a bit.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ralph7 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance as I have yet to pull my valve covers.
> My question is can one back off the rocker nut until it clicks and then go another quarter turn after it
> quits clicking like we used to do on a small block Chevy?
> I have a stock 1965 389 and want to free it up a bit.


If original rocker arm studs and nuts, no. The set-up is designed to be torqued into place. The nuts will back off, unlike a Chevy.

The solution is to use 3/8" polylocks to accomplish what you are asking. Just make sure you select a polylock that isn't too tall and interferes with the valve covers. The factory rocker arm studs have a slight crown, as I recall, and are not flat like an aftermarket stud, so you may have to once in a while check to make sure nothing has loosened up. I have used them on stock style rocker arm studs with no problems myself, but if you should hear a lifter tapping, good chance one of them may have loosened up on you and needs to be tightened down again.

You want to back the nut off until it clicks, then tighten just until it stops ticking, then give it a 1/4" turn and lock into place. :thumbsup:


----------

